# What happened to Webber?



## Ravnos (Aug 10, 2004)

He's been sucking ever since he went to the Sixers. Tonight .... 8 points on 3/12 shooting.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

I dont know.. C-Webb calls out the coach couple of days ago, missing all his shots, C-Webb and AI got into a argument today during the halftime and now Philly fans are booing him everytime he came on the court or touched the ball... this is turning very ugly..


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Now that he's out of Sacramento's system he's being exposed. And Philly is stuck with his contract.


----------



## shoprite (Dec 18, 2002)

Nothing. Kings system makes their big men look a lot better than they actually are. Webber,Miller, Divac, etc. Not with the sixers system. Webber is too old, he's not going to be that effetive when the ball is not in his hands.


----------



## Ravnos (Aug 10, 2004)

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> I dont know.. C-Webb calls out the coach couple of days ago, missing all his shots, C-Webb and AI got into a argument today during the halftime and now Philly fans are booing him everytime he came on the court or touched the ball... this is turning very ugly..


What was the argument about? Did Iverson look pissed as hell?


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Ravnos said:


> What was the argument about? Did Iverson look pissed as hell?


What I saw was it looked like Webber asked AI a question during warmups before the second half. AI gave what looked like a curt answer and CWebb shot back a reply and AI looked disgusted and said something back then walked away.

It was very brief but it looked like CWebb was disagreeing with what Allen said and they both looked disgusted.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Webber wasn't a high-percentage scorer even in Sacramento. On the Kings, the offense ran through him, allowing him to score and rack up the assists. Philly is basically the exact opposite of the Kings, who led the league in assists, with Iverson dominating the ball. Webber is just not that effective without the ball in his hands.


----------



## shoprite (Dec 18, 2002)

It's hard for a team to do really well when the main scorer is a volumn shooter. Now Philly has two.


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

Speaking of what happened to Webber, what ever happened to BigAmare?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Looks like it wasn't such a bad of a trade for Sacramento after all.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

hobojoe said:


> Now that he's out of Sacramento's system he's being exposed. And Philly is stuck with his contract.


I was wondering all year why the Kings decided to run their offense through Webber instead of Bibby and Stojakovic, when the latter was so much more successful last year. Well, now I know. They were padding Webber's stats to try to convince a team to trade for his terrible contract, and it worked. Brilliant move by the Kings.

This trade isn't looking so hot for the Sixers anymore. Almost everyone said they robbed the Kings, but when public opinion is almost unanimous, they're usually wrong. Philly is headed for the lottery with no draft pick, and two disgruntled stars, and now they get to watch Boston dominate the division for the next several years.


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

RP McMurphy said:


> I was wondering all year why the Kings decided to run their offense through Webber instead of Bibby and Stojakovic, when the latter was so much more successful last year. Well, now I know. They were padding Webber's stats to try to convince a team to trade for his terrible contract, and it worked. Brilliant move by the Kings.
> 
> This trade isn't looking so hot for the Sixers anymore. Almost everyone said they robbed the Kings, but when public opinion is almost unanimous, they're usually wrong. Philly is headed for the lottery with no draft pick, and two disgruntled stars, and now they get to watch Boston dominate the division for the next several years.


Did the Nets dissapear? We've got RJ coming back, and at least 2 high draft picks, and 1 questionable pick in the next two years. I think the Nets are going to run up the Atlantic again next year.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

RP McMurphy said:


> Philly is headed for the lottery with no draft pick


Ouch. That sucks. :no:


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

Cwebb always has stretches of games where he sucks. But i never remembered him playing this bad for this many games, so far he has only had one good game as a sixer. Im starting to take back what i said about the Kings about the trade. It is looking very good for the Kings now because they now have some defense up front and rebounding that they were sorely lacking. They are not Championship material this but they do have a nice core of players that they can build around for the future. They got rid of a softy and got more toughness inside in Skinner and thomas. 

Wow Webber is already hated by the most Unforgiving fans in sports. The Philadelphia fans will boo anything, ie Mike Irwin with his career possibly on the line was boooed even when he was badly injured.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

He's been unimpressive so far, but give him more time.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Webber is having the same problem L.Odom is having here in L.A. He is a guy who can either set you up or be set up. Yet, AI runs a more one on one type game. And Webber is no longer a one on one player because of his injuries. 

Just think back to when he was matched up against KG in last year's playoffs. He can make Korver and the others better but, he is not K Malone or T Duncan. Not anymore.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It shouldn't matter whether the ball is running through webber or not. Making shots is making shots. And Webber isn't making his. Hard to make a case that the ball should be run through him with the season AI is having.

Webber needs to shut up and pick up his game. This is no ones fault but his own.

And people wondered why the Kings didn't get any all-stars...

This also brings up, why aren't more teams trying to run the offense the kings run? Minnesota for instance.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Its not like AI is helping. He's shooting more than 25 times a game. How can anyone get a rhythm when he shoots so much and so frequently in the shot clock?


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Who has Philly's pick? 

How long before AI has a public blowup with Webber?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> Who has Philly's pick?
> 
> How long before AI has a public blowup with Webber?


Toronto has Philly's pick. Also if AI can't coexist with Webber and integrate him into the offense more, when will it eventually be AI's fault that he can't co-exist with another star player?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

HKF said:


> Toronto has Philly's pick. Also if AI can't coexist with Webber and integrate him into the offense more, when will it eventually be AI's fault that he can't co-exist with another star player?


 Good points: can Iverson coexist with any second scorer? Even in Philly's Finals run they had a bunch of defensive stars and no real second "scorers" unless you count Aaron McKie off the bench. So far Stackhouse, Van Horn, Hughes, Robinson, and now maybe Webber have not been able to play next to Iverson. 

Iverson's a great player but is his game inherently flawed by high volume scoring style?


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

It's pointless to blame Allen Iverson now, because two weeks ago everyone was crowning the Sixers division champions. When people said those things, they knew what type of player Iverson was, but now that he's playing the same game he always has, it's time to turn on him? If you say so.

You can criticize Iverson for not being able to co-exist with another star, but that just shows the Sixers shouldn't have traded for Webber to begin with. It was proven a few years ago that the type of players who are effective around Iverson, are tough defensive players, good rebounders, and guys who can spot up for jump shots. Yet Billy King keeps trying to go and get a "second option" for Iverson, and he ends up with guys like Webber and Glenn Robinson, who can't play any defense. Can we just fire him already?


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I really dont think its that complicated, the kings were built around webber, and like all teams built around a player, the kings complimented him strengths and hid his weaknesses, or at least tried to hide them. He is flawed as a players now, as much as I love him. He absolutely can not play off the dribble, or down low anymore, the only way he can be succesful is at the elbow with the ball, come on Philly, that was pretty obvious. 

Also, Iverson is incapable of coexisting with another talented offensive player, there's no 2 ways about it


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

the answer to your question is the Answer himself... The dude is a hell of a scorer... but when it comes down to making his teamates better... he is a black hole... Give me all the assist numbers in the world... the dude is a ball hog... 

Ask this question to yourself.... why has AI never had a good teamate or teamates surrounding him??? 
Webber is a superstar in a system with a good pg, and a scrub in AI's team.... AI just makes players around him bad...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I feel really bad for Webber... I don't know if he's going to be able to handle the critisism.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Trade not lookin so bad now...


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

S-Star said:


> Trade not lookin so bad now...


 shhh dont let people know =D


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

give him time to adjust to a new system... damn hes only been on their team fora couple weeks.

But yeah, hes been playin like **** lately


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

What happened to Webber is that he is now playing in the chaotic Sixers system.


----------



## Drizzt (Sep 29, 2004)

He's not happy, and he's not going to score a lot of points. I just dropped Webber for Abdul-Rahim in my fantasy league. Webber and Iverson don't mix.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

RP McMurphy said:


> I was wondering all year why the Kings decided to run their offense through Webber instead of Bibby and Stojakovic, when the latter was so much more successful last year. Well, now I know. They were padding Webber's stats to try to convince a team to trade for his terrible contract, and it worked. Brilliant move by the Kings.


webber does not have a terrible contract...he is still a top5 power forward in the league. when you see allan houston contract i don't know how people complain about it but they do. when you see penny (excuse me anfernee) and tim thomas blatantly stealing money from the knicks, you realize those are the real terrible contracts son.

one question though, how the hell can you pad stats as the leader of a 50+ win team in the west? who was taking shots in the clutch this year? that's right cwebb was. but according to YOU, he was padding stats! they lost to the bobcats after he left, but its "just padding stats". wonderful and unbiased commentary my friend! maybe instead of how you were thinking it was going down (which is usually wrong!), petrie said "blow it up" since they WERE NOT going to win a title; what with bobby jackson always injured, peja crying, rick adelman coaching...guys just not focused enough on the goal. so petrie just said "f!ck it" and threw caution to the wind. now the contracts he has, he can deal one-by-one in order to start rebuilding.

and another thing. quit being such a smug capitan when you post. i really don't think you don't know enough about the game as it is out on the court to come off with such a tone. financially you are all good knowledge wise, but nba ball is about more than contract size and dollars paid. gotta keep your mind open to new knowledge. that is all.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

He will need time to fit into the new system...but it doesn't look good for him right now...


----------



## Vanapagan (Aug 21, 2004)

Philly are only something like 2 games down from 8th seed, so it`s not like they are out of the running already

but yeah, lost by 20 at home today... against Golden State :dead:


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

webber has been one of the least efficient scorers in the league for a while now. that's even with a decent fg%, because he doesn't draw any fouls. when his fg% plummets, it's a disaster.

when the trade happened, that's one thing i wondered - webber's been an inefficient scorer, and now he's going to a situation where he will have more focus on him with less weapons around him - how will he suddenly become more efficient? well, it's gotten worse.

obviously, it's early, and he'll get better. but it's unclear what he's bringing to the table there. philly needs to adjust. they brought webber in, now they have to find a way to get the most out of him. they can't just plug him in an make him play in their system. they were banking on having a 2nd star to give them a chance in the playoffs (or to make the playoffs), now they have to show some faith in their 2nd star and give him a chance to sink or swim. if he sinks, they're done anyway, and the trades a disaster.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

sherako said:


> webber does not have a terrible contract...he is still a top5 power forward in the league.


What? You don't think he has a bad contract? At his age and health he has 80 million left on a 4 year deal. You have got to be kidding. That is why the Kings had a tough time trading him.

And Webber may be top 10 in PFs but he is not top 5.

Duncan
Garnett
Nowitzki
Stoudamire
O'Neal

You could make the case that Elton Brand is better right now.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Shoprit said:


> Nothing. Kings system makes their big men look a lot better than they actually are. Webber,Miller, Divac, etc. Not with the sixers system. Webber is too old, he's not going to be that effetive when the ball is not in his hands..


And what system do the sixers have? Iverson get ball. Iverson jack up shot from any part of the court. Iverson miss shot a lot more times than he make it. END OF SIXERS SYSTEM.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

mavsman said:


> What? You don't think he has a bad contract? At his age and health he has 80 million left on a 4 year deal. You have got to be kidding. That is why the Kings had a tough time trading him.
> 
> And Webber may be top 10 in PFs but he is not top 5.
> 
> ...


New Webber is a point guard. Quasi triple-double Stats: 16, 6, 6.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

farhan007 said:


> .... AI just makes players around him bad...


Wow, you really need to think about what you say before you say it. Iverson makes his teammates so much better because he draws so much attention and he is a good passer, why do you think Korver has done so well this season. Iverson gets all of his teammates open shots and is a leader. I'm hearing a lot of people blame this on Iverson, when he doesn't deserve the criticism. One person said the Sixers system consists of Iverson just jacking up shots from random spots on the floor, when it is far from that. Actually I'm just going to make a new thread


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

I love AI, but my answer to this whole dilemma comes from not what AI or Webber said. It comes from Kenny Thomas, who said that he enjoys playing in a system where one guy doesn't handle the ball all the time. Basically he is saying I like playing somewhere that I can be involved with the ball instead of one guy ballhogging. AI is great player no doubt, but if guys don't like playing with him what good is it if you are the best in the world.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

Webber definitely isn't as bad as he is looking right now. Whatever the greater problem is, a big part of it for the moment is him just being off. Regardless of how much better it was in Sacramento, he shouldn't miss so many easy wide open shots.

The idea that the Kings were trying to make him look better before the trade could be true to an extent, I guess, but I have trouble thinking the other players would go for that. The Kings did pretty good record wise for "just trying to make Webber look good".


----------

